# Stocking up on gold/silver/cash is a waste?



## crikey (Apr 3, 2009)

*IF* there were really a SHTF situation that came about, what do you think the value of any monetary currency, be it gold, silver, cash, whatever, would be? I am thinking that instead of stocking up on currency, use that money for things that will have a real value in a EOW (end of world) or survival situation.

IE: ammo, coffee, matches, blankets, food, wheat for bread, candles, fuel, spare generator, lumber for building, tools, trailers, vehicles, smokes, tarps...etc...

You get the point. When it comes down to the nitty gritty....if someones family is hungry, cold and sick and there is a limited supply of food, shelter and meds, all you have will be more valuable than all the gold on the planet.

I truly believe that *IF* something ever happens, a piece of bread will by a bag of gold


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I haven't been collecting any precious metals for the reasons you note.

I'm keeping some cash should there be a partial collapse. This will be used to pay against the mortgage. If people want trade their wheelbarrow loads of cash for a meal, I'll take that and make the mortgage go away.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

crikey said:


> *IF* there were really a SHTF situation that came about, what do you think the value of any monetary currency, be it gold, silver, cash, whatever, would be? I am thinking that instead of stocking up on currency, use that money for things that will have a real value in a EOW (end of world) or survival situation.
> 
> IE: ammo, coffee, matches, blankets, food, wheat for bread, candles, fuel, spare generator, lumber for building, tools, trailers, vehicles, smokes, tarps...etc...
> 
> ...


Crikey, I think that depends. If the SHTF situation is a complete collapse of civilization, then I'd say you're right. A loaf of bread would be worth a wheelbarrow full of gold.

But, IMHO, a more likely scenario would be a little less dramatic. Some sort of economic system and power hierarchy would probably exist, and that would allow precious metals to be, well -- precious.

But I think balance is the key. All food but no ammo is a problem. All ammo but no food is a problem. Etc. Some of everything including a supply of precious metals if one can afford it is, IMHO, likely to be the most beneficial prep.


----------



## keepitlow (Oct 22, 2009)

Good to have petty cash at home as well as some barter metals and barter materials.

But above all better to have some preps...food, guns, shelter, fuel, warm clothes.

I'd add to your cache with 90% silver for barter. (1/10th gold eagle is worth each pile of silver coins.)










Just make sure your PM is in small denominations if you intend to barter with it. (Probably an unlikely event)

But my survival mentor says...to prepare for the unthinkable one must first think the unthinkable.

I look at my everyday life and what I need to live, then I look at the unknown and think about what could be.

All this has to be done within reason.

But what is reasonable for one, is unreasonable for another...so we should remember we only have to please ourselves with our efforts.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Up until a few month ago I'd have agreed with you. Still dp to an extent. However IMO for those who survive, eventually some form of civilzation will reform after a TEOTWAWKI scenerio. When that happens eventually bartering will be replaced by some form of monitary system. I/we are investing in small amounts of silver. As IMHO gold prices are way to high currently, and are fueled by "economic panic" and in a year or so if things stabalize the gold prices will fall through the floor. Now I still invest 75% of my prepping budget on supplies I spend some in PM's just in case. Worse case I'll have an addition to our retirement fund


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I've always spoken out against PM's...but*

At the current prices.. I wouldn't buy any of them.. IF say Russia was to put a very large amount of gold on the market and the price dropped like a rock...then I might buy some of the small coins... but I have the rest of the stuff already.. and if all else fails I could open a trading post... "Farnums Freehold"... good book..

Nothing is worth stockpiling when it's at an all time high.. every commercial on tv and the radio hammers and hammers to "BUY GOLD"!!! sure..at 1200.00 or whatever it is? hell if I had some I'd be selling too!...

Right now...at sites like "ammoman" aimsurplus etc...ammo prices are really low compared to a year ago... can't speak for LTS foods...

Mostly a small bit of dirt that you own and a place to grow food in an area where your not burning wood 8 months out of a year, that seems to me a better buy then gold... and land and housing is flat right now......

If I did have Gold right now I'd sell it and buy land to homestead on...

So to the OP... anything you can't make yourself is a good thing to have... Heirloom seeds would be worth their weight in gold... tools to work the ground.. non power tools to build with..
Garage sales!! thrift stores! most of the people I know even the ones with good jobs shop at thrift stores! ... some very well dressed ladies I know buy from Goodwill... won't work for me coz I'ma go-ri-lla.. I "might " find a size Huge Lime green Leisure Suit !! double nit !!!!

Tools...garage sales!...friend of mine went to a garage sale 2 weeks ago...just driving by and said...WTH... went in...sitting on a table in back was a very nice clean SKS !! $125.00... go figger..


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We will need some form of currancy to pay our real estate & property taxes. I don't think the county government will barter. Sometimes the gleem of gold or silver will get you out of a desperate situation.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

We have to prepare for all contingencies. One is the complete devaluation of currency or hyperinflation so currency is basically worthless. In that case you are far ahead to have tangible goods like food and ammo on hand instead of cash or precious metals. But we also must prepare for a world where cash is needed to pay taxes etc. So definitely buy goods, but also hedge your bets and keep some cash on hand!


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

One day after the SHTF things will start to return to normal. Barter will start to break down as it always has and once again those without gold will work for those who have it. :dunno:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Clarice said:


> We will need some form of currancy to pay our real estate & property taxes. I don't think the county government will barter. Sometimes the gleem of gold or silver will get you out of a desperate situation.


Well in fact you can't use PM's to pay tax's and since we talk about prepping for TSHTF.... the day that happens, no more tax's...


----------



## josephines (Sep 20, 2010)

It seems that a few extra chickens, peppers, and winter squashes will be good for almost anything if the social/fuel structure really collapses. And a nice, enriched-soil (I include seaweeds for iodine.) garden-bed, or a fruiting vine/bush/tree will be worth a lot to the individual. And some trees growing with an eye to cutting them down at some point--good fuel. I keep a year or two of grain on hand, since I don't use much wheat and can only get good millet in bulk. I wonder if the officials who might pillage some people will want the millet?

Personally, I think the government that created this mess will come in to "save" us all. I have run into a few guys who would do stuff like flatten a tire, or have a friend roam around my house with the guy visiting me. Then, the guy would try to be the hero! Problem is, I am my own hero most of the time.

I want to be around adult humans, though I like children part of the time. Once a lady or man is physically matured, I don't want to play games with them. I want to work on projects or have some relaxing activities, with adults. So sad that our legal officials are mostly not adults--just physically grown. Times are changing, though; the punishment time for the 10 Tribes has been slowly ending for several years now.


----------



## goose (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone who says they know what will be valuable after TSHTF is fooling themselves. Maybe it will be important; maybe not. I can't know, and no one else can know. All I *can* do is prepare for the most scenarios I can.

That said, I currently have no PM; I'm prepping the things I need to live on first, but at some point, I'll probably get *some* PM just as a backup.

In fact, my plan right now to get PM is to trade for it after TSHTF. I have a number of things I've put away that I believe will have significant trade value post-SHTF. I might trade them for PM if I need to trade that PM for something else, or I might not.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

goose said:


> Anyone who says they know what will be valuable after TSHTF is fooling themselves. Maybe it will be important; maybe not. I can't know, and no one else can know. All I *can* do is prepare for the most scenarios I can.
> 
> That said, I currently have no PM; I'm prepping the things I need to live on first, but at some point, I'll probably get *some* PM just as a backup.
> 
> In fact, my plan right now to get PM is to trade for it after TSHTF. I have a number of things I've put away that I believe will have significant trade value post-SHTF.  I might trade them for PM if I need to trade that PM for something else, or I might not.


I'm confused...


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Shelter, water, food and ammo will *always* be important, IMHO.


----------



## goose (Jun 12, 2010)

bczoom said:


> I'm confused...


I don't see why. I'm stocking stuff I believe will have trade value. I expect to be wrong about some of it. But I surely don't know for sure, and nobody else does, either.

All you can do is give yourself the best odds you can. That's why I don't dismiss PM out of hand. I don't see that they'll be as valuable as people think, but it's quite possible I will be wrong.

That's why, at some point, I expect to get at least some PM. Why not yet? Because my other preps are not complete, and I'll be darned if I'm going to sit there kicking myself for buying gold or silver when I could have bought rice and beans.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

The idea is to be diversified. I've read on forums where one is stockpiling ammo to trade after the SHTF, another tools still another food. Theses are all good items to have and may be good barter items.....but what if you can't find someone who needs what you have accumulated? I believe that those who have PMs may have an easier time finding someone to accept them than say some one with a box of ammo. PMs are just one more piece of the survival puzzle.
On a personal note, I not only have PMs, I have literally tons of grains, so after the SHTF and you need some beans, rice, flour or corn meal, bring me some of that worthless gold and I'll let you have some. I think I read on an earlier post that the exchange rate would be a loaf of bread for a wheel barrel full of gold.:2thumb::congrat:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

PM's are great to have as long as you have your needs met. So ... once you've got yourself taken care of in such a way that you can take care of yourself ... forever ... then build up your supply of PM's.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jarhead0311 said:


> I think I read on an earlier post that the exchange rate would be a loaf of bread for a wheel barrel full of gold.:2thumb::congrat:


Gotta remember to not do any trading in Arkansas if I ever run out of grains.  

I'm still adding to my grain storage. If the time comes, that's the way I'll start my PM stash.


----------



## hank2222 (Jul 11, 2010)

what going to happen after few years have gone by and the local goverment of the city or the country now is working and they looking for ways to bring the money into the coffers for the area..

and belive me they are going to be wanting some form of payment for back taxs that are owned for the land that you own so what are you going to do when they come knocking on the door about makeing a payement on this year taxs that you own to the area government .

this way i have a stash of silver or gold coins to make a deal here or there if i have to pay back taxs with a small gold or silver coin to make a deal with them


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you are talking about them collecting back taxes after a total break down situation, I'll tell them to pound sand. My tax dollars are for the services the town provides, school, fire, police, roads, trash collection, etc. If they haven't provided any services to me, I will not be paying. At least not without a court battle. 

If their services continue I have no problem paying my fair share, but I'm not handing over money and getting nothing in return for it.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

On the subject of keeping cash vs pm around the house, I normally keep a few bucks in the safe for an emergency, to buy a great deal on an item I find on craigslist on Sunday when the banks are closed or to have cash in the event of a power failure etc. 

With the worry of inflation and hyperinflation, I switched my cash from toilet paper bills to nickels. I know it's crazy to have a couple hundred dollars in nickels, but if the bottom falls out the nickels have scrap value that may very well be higher than their face value. Right now a copper penny is worth 2.3 cents in scrap and a nickel is worth 5.5 cents. You can't say the same for paper bills. I look at it like the nickels are poorman's silver, if you know what I mean.

I get a $100 box of nickels from the bank when I have some extra money. I search through it for war nickels, put the rest back in the box and lock it in the safe. Searching through boxes of coins is time consuming and might not be for everyone, but right now I'm banged up with a back injury, so I'm positively made out of time. It keeps my hands busy and my mind of some of my problems and I feel like I'm protecting some of my cash by converting it to metal that has some real world value.


----------



## crikey (Apr 3, 2009)

Lots of good replys on this thread. Heres the deal though. In terms of maintaining large amounts of gold/silver, in the event of a total breakdown, it COULD be worthless. I doubt anyone will come knocking and if they do, (if its a total breakdown), then they could have any money I had..who cares as it would be almost worthless. A chicken, eggs and wheat will go much further than cash in that situation. 
Ideas on barter items...feel free to add to the list.
food products
ammo (which would be the last thing I would trade as it can be used against you)
tools
meds
tabacco
seeds
chickens, goats, etc...
rope
tent
sleeping bags
fuel (propane, gas, wood)


any of the above have the potential of being very, very valuable in a true social failure. As for me and my family, we will stock pile these items while keeping minimual cash on hand


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

One thing to remember... there might not be any town left to pay taxes to.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't expect to see a complete failure, barring anything crazy like an emp strike. I think you can look at the great depression as a good example of what I feel could be the worst case situation. 

I think this is a good time to hold or sell PM. The price is high. You could buy in a $1250 an oz. and wake up tomorrow to $700 an oz. Of course on the other hand hyper inflation could strike and your gold would go through the roof. But right now I think I'd rather have a bag of silver coins instead of pile of paper money. I'm just nervous buying when we are at record highs.

I am nervous about the strength of the dollar, but I'm not sure what to do. I would rather "invest" in things that have value to me. I am in the process of installing some grid tied solar panels. The rebate will allow me to move some pension and I'm withdrawing as much as I can without paying any penalties. What I get out will go right into the solar loan. The panels should pay for them selves in under 5 years. As the dollar goes down and energy costs rise my payback will increase. To me that's a good investment. I can receive a return from it right away, I don't have to wait until I'm 62. I joined a whole sale club for a few weeks on a trial membership. I "invested" a couple thousand dollars in rice, beans canned food etc. Again as the price of food rises and the dollar falls, I will see a return on my investment every time I eat dinner. I picked up a few silver coins over the summer. I paid between $14-$16 an oz. I shopped carefully and passed if the price wasn't below spot. I didn't spend all of my money, but holding some silver makes me feel more diversified. It was "extra" rainy day money that would have just sat in the bank, not money I should need soon. If the economy recovers and the price of silver falls I should be able to sell it for what I have into it or just sit on it until it spikes again. I can tell you that if the price falls when the economy recovers I will be buying a lot of PM to hold on to until the next spike. If I had a pile of silver I would be selling half of it right now and I'd keep my eyes open for signs of recovery. When I think things are turning around I'd sell the rest and wait for the price to fall again. 

Personally I feel we are at or near the bottom of this. We might stay here for a while and I think the recovery will be long and slow. We may never be back to where we were, but where we were was a bad place to be anyway. With sub-prime interest and too many people living in debt because they need to have the biggest house and newest SUV. Hopefully this will be a wake up call, but I doubt it. People are set in their ways.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

nj_m715 said:


> I switched my cash from toilet paper bills to nickels


Here's another thread, started before you joined, that deals with this subject.

OOPS! I see you were here then. Never mind.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I was here then. That's what put the idea in my head. I just wanted to mention I was doing it and that the money has real world value. It might be slow going if I had to buy some groceries with nickels during an extended blackout, but it is still cash.


----------



## TomMueller (Sep 18, 2010)

Clarice said:


> We will need some form of currancy to pay our real estate & property taxes. I don't think the county government will barter. Sometimes the gleem of gold or silver will get you out of a desperate situation.


County government!? Yea! Then since your a tax payer, You can call the Sheriffs office to save you when the looters are ransacking your house! Ha ha ha. 
I apologize for mocking, But that was too much for me... I'm weak


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Here comes $1300....

*GOLD*
09/23/2010
14:56
1292.80
1293.80
+1.60
+0.12%
1286.10
1297.20
 *SILVER*
09/23/2010
14:56
21.14
21.16
+0.01
+0.05%
20.88
21.26


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Since we have the place to grow our food, water to drink.. LTS stock piled , tools to work the ground.. heirloom seeds to plant , a roof over our heads and a very nice pile of trade goods...chickens , goats , rabbits.. what do we need PM's for? everybody will want ammo..period . I consider ammo to be a PM.. 

Our ancestors didn't have PM's.. they had a plow and seeds and an ax.. and grit.. they built a nation... 

Preps are anything you want them to be... I just bought another dozen arrows having the re fletched with feathers right now.. that's a prep.. if it's something you need and use today it's something you will need after the SHTF...well not a big screen TV.. or crap like that.. but foods and tools etc... 

Some of us...:surrender:...ME.. spend way too much on guns and ammo.. but that's done.. now it's tools... hand powered tools... my big order for seeds will be going in very soon... and I plan to fill a large water tight can with them... 

As for some local Government stepping up after the smoke clears and talking tax's???? yea right, not gonna happen... if they weren't there in the trench's with me fighting off Zombies, hand digging the garden , hauling water to the garden in buckets... screw em!! they can have a load of buck shot...that's the PM's I have!


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

All kinds of traps - animal, bird, fish. Nets, snares, fishing gear, hooks (of all sizes wee to gigantic,) gaffs, gigs, instructional books on trapping, fishing and hunting, especially older books that were written before pc.


----------



## mrbroker (Jul 21, 2010)

How about Spices, Salt, Sugar, Honey, Tea, Coffee, Ammo, Tools, Small Solar Chargers with Adapters, Knives, Fishing Tackle, Walkie Talkies, Batteries, GPS Devices, Compasses, Butane Lighters/Fuel, etc............... Seriously. I could very easily make a fortune in gold/silver selling this stuff to unprepared rich people if something ever did happen. Look for a few good deals on Mossberg 500 shotguns, package it well with some shells and you have a future SHTF investment. Think of how much it would be worth to someone for protection and hunting and they would have to give you a whole lot more than one little gold coin for it (and they will darn well know it to). In many cases of disaster, goods are worth much more than precious metals to an unprepared person. 

I do have a small quantity of silver eagles, but seriously don't expect to ever use them to pay for anything. They will probably go to my kids someday or I'll sell them for another generator or something more useful.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

TomMueller said:


> County government!? Yea! Then since your a tax payer, You can call the Sheriffs office to save you when the looters are ransacking your house! Ha ha ha.
> I apologize for mocking, But that was too much for me... I'm weak


Maybe you could explain what is so funny. Many, many people lost their homes and farms during the great depression from not being able to pay their taxes.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

In a SHTF situation or even a natural disaster (tornado, hurricane, earthquake, etc.) there will be situations a LOT worse than people trying to pay their taxes during the depression. If there still is a Sheriff's department they'll be overwhelmed by the injured and dead, by the damage and destruction. It's unlikely they'll be able to respond to someone's call for help fending off looters.

THAT's what so funny. Yeah, if we have a "little" SHTF situation it could leave some of us trying to figure out how to pay our property taxes, assuming the "little" situation left the government functional (though there's the question of whether they're functional now!)(that's HUMOR, by the way!). 

Heck, some of us are having our own little financial SHTF situation and wondering how we're going to pay the property taxes NOW! 

We hear a lot about bank and mortgage foreclosures, but maybe the up and coming thing is the loss of homes due to back taxes owed. They have no mercy here.

Our county Sheriff's office is 89 miles away. What do you think their response time is?


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

I’ve never been one for precious metal, IMO you’re better off to get actual useful items.

I do think it is a good idea to have a few thousand in cash out of the bank, so you can bug out with it and pay bribes if necessary.


----------



## TomMueller (Sep 18, 2010)

Jarhead0311 said:


> Maybe you could explain what is so funny. Many,
> many people lost their homes and farms during the great depression from not being able to pay their taxes.



Your name implies you are a US Marine, if so, Thank you for your
service - much respect. If not, you need to change your name! Its not right.
This is all just my opinion, of course!
The funny part is that someone could think the local government would exist, much less, be in a position to insists on citizens paying the taxes when they will not be able to keep order. We are not talking Depression but Armageddon! They won't be able take our homes/land if we out gun/wit the Sheriff's office, and the looting gangs that we will defend the sheriff's deputies from. I hope that people are getting prepared for more than a loss of the value of money. If money loses all value I will obtain more of whatever has value! It is just a mater of living long enough to do so. And I Will not depend on any one/government to keep me and mine alive! The survivors/ thrivers will be the local government.


----------



## TomMueller (Sep 18, 2010)

Jarhead0311 said:


> One day after the SHTF things will start to return to normal. Barter will start to break down as it always has and once again those without gold will work for those who have it. :dunno:


Those Who Have food and defence will quickly obtain Gold!


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

We need to prepare for any situation that may arise. That includes a local government trying to make up for it's dwindling income by raising taxes.It makes no since to accumulate guns, ammo, food,tools and all of the other things needed to survive only to lose your home or BOL because of back taxes. It's just one more possibility that needs to be prepared for. 

Yes Marine combat rifleman 0311.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Jarhead0311 said:


> Yes Marine combat rifleman 0311.


Definitely got my respect.... Army '68-'71 VietNam. LBJ's Hired Gun. :beercheer:


----------



## TomMueller (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, but Untill "it hits the fan" I believe I will have the means to pay my taxes (as I should/as I have & will) by being a valued working part of society. I don't live beyond my means and I pay my bills (as I should). So, No gov. will be taking my house. "Any situation" includes the current situation


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody know what junk silver is selling for these days?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Jarhead0311 said:


> We need to prepare for any situation that may arise. That includes a local government trying to make up for it's dwindling income by raising taxes.It makes no since to accumulate guns, ammo, food,tools and all of the other things needed to survive only to lose your home or BOL because of back taxes. It's just one more possibility that needs to be prepared for.
> 
> Yes Marine combat rifleman 0311.


I guess as others have stated, we are talking about a real SHTF event which implies loss of all government for who knows how long...

I understand your concerns about tax's but hell those are there every day, good day or bad day...

There was afar side cartoon years ago...two guys fishing from a boat watching a mushroom cloud rising in the far distance...

One of the fishermen says to the other..."You do understand what this means right? No more fishing Lic. and the limits are out the window... so true!

The so called great depression was more of a sting or whatever, the big boys slowly sold out their stocks and went into other things..and yes Gold and Silver being some of it... point being they knew it was coming hell they helped it along... and they were right there working hand in glove with the crooked bankers buying up those properties as fast as the banks could repo them...My granpa told me the biggest ranch in Okla was ( I think) the 101 ranch and it sold for $0.25 an acre...the rich got much richer and the rest were in soup lines..

I'm talking about a total collapse not just here but world wide... it may start here but it will spread like ripples in a pond... and while the country is burning and folks are dying by the 10's of thousands, who's going to collect taxs? who's going to care? ...so...yes your paying tax's now...so that ain't changed except they are going up.. and the services are going down ( many services which should never have been in the first place)... and sooner or later that's gonna come back to haunt the politicians... you can't buy votes forever!... sooner or later the golden goose is either gonna die or bite back...

0300 and 0351


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> I'm talking about a total collapse not just here but world wide... it may start here but it will spread like ripples in a pond... and while the country is burning and folks are dying by the 10's of thousands, who's going to collect taxs? who's going to care? ...so...yes your paying tax's now...so that ain't changed except they are going up.. *and the services are going down *( many services which should never have been in the first place)... and sooner or later that's gonna come back to haunt the politicians... you can't buy votes forever!... sooner or later the golden goose is either gonna die or bite back...
> 
> 0300 and 0351


 with services going down, ,and if we ever did get any kind of order, eventually some sleazy politician or lawyer(one in the same, most of the law makers are lawyers) will want to collect back taxes owed which could be more that the place is worth if they tried to collect the tax plus interest. the defence would be that there was no protection for many yrs so you owe no taxes.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Some states, like Montana, have no sales tax, and some have no income tax (Tennessee, I think?), but are there any that don't have property tax?

Other than Alaska, which has a special set-up because of the oil dividend thing. Plus our climate here is enough to contend with, I don't think I'm hardy enough to live in Alaska (My hat's off to those of you who do!)


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Me too Gypsysue, I might could handle the cold its the long nights and long days that would do me in.


----------



## mricci86 (Sep 26, 2010)

I look at it this way...
If society could recover from such an incident gold would be the best thing in regards to currency.
But I personally use extra cash to stock on ammo. I don't invest in stocks or anything like that. I buy ammo. If I ever need to, God forbid, I can use it to get all the essentials. Not to mention protecting what I already have. You may not be able to get a hold of ammo easily post shtf and a gun without ammo is basically useless. I'm not suggesting you keep 5000 rounds in your inventory but as time goes on build up your numbers. Hint: whenever I get a gift card to Cabelas or Bass Pro I use it on ammo. You can always use your ammo to have a good time at the range too.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

mricci86 said:


> I'm not suggesting you keep 5000 rounds in your inventory


You're right!! 10,000 -15,000 rounds would be much better.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Right about here*

I'd usually make a comment but I've decided that the less the the watchers know the better off I am...

Having said that...I'd say 5000 is an acceptable number to start at..... but this tunnel don't have an end nor a light...so don't stop at 5000..


----------



## mricci86 (Sep 26, 2010)

Well Uncle Joe and Buck. 
We all got to start somewhere. I hope I reach numbers in the thousands but I tend to buy the higher grade .308 so it will take a while.
HAHA! You guys are right though. The more, the better.


----------

